

American Dreams: Did William Gibson’s ‘Neuromancer’ Blueprint Our Reality? - Thevet
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/10/05/american-dreams-did-william-gibson-s-neuromancer-blueprint-our-reality.html

======
Thevet
Lots of things to take issue with in this piece (among other things, the
author seems to imply that Gibson coined the term "dub music") but this bit
raises an interesting point about the ways that canonical near future books
like Neuromancer and Snowcrash actually shape the near future:

"Thirty years after the novel’s publication, it’s difficult to tell whether
Gibson foresaw the future or whether the future, designed by technologists who
idolized Gibson’s novels, self-consciously imitated his novel."

